# ESPN 30 for 30.No Mas coming this week.



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Sky taking away ESPN!
If anyone can give me a legal link for this on Tuesday I'll be most grateful as I'd hate to miss it.Can you imagine how good that will be?

I loved 30 for 30,and now when I lose ESPN they bring the most perfect subject matter for me out.
I've got £30 for anyone who'll take Rupert Murdoch out.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

I've got it on Sky mate, you just need to get BT Sports.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter said:


> I've got it on Sky mate, you just need to get BT Sports.


How much extra is it mate?


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

I think it's a tenner mate, for 3 channels.

Do you like UFC mate? That's what I've got it for really.

And there's a bit of Footy on too.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter said:


> I think it's a tenner mate, for 3 channels.
> 
> Do you like UFC mate? That's what I've got it for really.
> 
> And there's a bit of Footy on too.


I'm not into UFC mate.I sort of see it as the sport that is killing boxing mate,although I love watching it when the guys stay upright.
Can I order it on Sky.co.uk so I don't have to spend a fortune with their 0844 rip off number 
Hagler's book and a 30 for 30 on the No Mas fight all in three days!
I'm in 80's heaven!:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You could just wait for the day after it airs and download it from a torrent site.
That said I have it programmed to record on my dvr.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You could just wait for the day after it airs and download it from a torrent site.
> That said I have it programmed to record on my dvr.


I'm tempted just to get the BT sport but my laptop's in shop right now.
I'm going to check the guide as it may only be getting shown in the US this week. @Peter;my guide doesn't show all the ESPN channels now.Can you see if it's on this week for me if you get a minute please mate?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You could just wait for the day after it airs and download it from a torrent site.
> That said I have it programmed to record on my dvr.


Think I'll need to find a stream on Wednesday.My Sky guide only has one of the three channels we used to get here and it's still all old stuff like You Don't Know Bo etc.

I must see this documentary!


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Yep 2 secs mate I'll have a look.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Searched right through Sky mate, loads of 30 for 30's but none about No Mas.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter said:


> Searched right through Sky mate, loads of 30 for 30's but none about No Mas.


I think it'll just be premiering in America mate.Probably be a while before we get access.
Thanks anyway.Much appreciated.:good


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

No worries mate, I'll keep an eye out for it coming on for you.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

All that matters is that Duran beat him when both were at their best.

The bullshit of Leonard fighting the "wrong" fight or using a style not familiar to him is such bullshit.

2nd fight Duran just quit. Annoyed by Leonard's antics, he quit. He then remade up for that fight with the rest of his career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> All that matters is that Duran beat him when both were at their best.
> 
> The bullshit of Leonard fighting the "wrong" fight or using a style not familiar to him is such bullshit.
> 
> 2nd fight Duran just quit. Annoyed by Leonard's antics, he quit. He then remade up for that fight with the rest of his career.


So 5 months after his win Duran wasn't at his best?
Leonard didn't fight the first fight like the 2nd, he fought Duran the wrong way.
2nd fight he fought in a way that made Duran quit the fight.
Why the animosity?


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So 5 months after his win Duran wasn't at his best?
> Leonard didn't fight the first fight like the 2nd, he fought Duran the wrong way.
> 2nd fight he fought in a way that made Duran quit the fight.
> Why the animosity?


He bloated damn near 70 pounds (He made the mistake of relaxing after reaching the "peak", the way Frazier did after he beat Ali.)

Don King being the shitlord that he is enticed him with millions (even though Arcel telling him he needed more than 5 months to prepare, knowing Duran's habit of overeating and blowing up in weight.)

Leonard knowing all of this set the plan in motion, demanding a rematch as quick as he could so he could exploit it.

He never was a on his toes dancer in his career, (Hagler fight being the only other time) his best performances before and after (Price/D.B Green, Benitez, Hearns I, Kalule, Finch) were him employing his search and destroy mode. Dazzling the opponent with great hand speed and power being in every shot of those flurries, often bull rushing his man before he could get anything back in retaliation.

THAT Leonard is the SRL that makes him an ATG. Not that I'm giving Duran a pass for quitting, he made his choice and had to deal with the consequences for the rest of his life.

From the clips I've seen it seems Ray is still adamant in saying he got angry because of Duran's remarks and antics in the build up before the fight, and not that he got beat in his usual style by the better man.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

ESPN will find a way to fuck the story up


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Duran slimmed down. Good for him.

Leonard still somehow is looking 36.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> All that matters is that Duran beat him when both were at their best.
> 
> The bullshit of Leonard fighting the "wrong" fight or using a style not familiar to him is such bullshit.
> 
> 2nd fight Duran just quit. Annoyed by Leonard's antics, he quit. He then remade up for that fight with the rest of his career.


Leonards antics? You mean that ass whooping?

The difference between SRL from the first fight and the SRL from the second fight is very distinctive. Whats not to believe about using the wrong style the first time around?

Why do Duran fans act as if Duran was that dominant in the their first fight? He wasn't. The fight was a great competitive fight but it wasn't some sort of white washing.

The important thing is that Sugar Ray Leonard made a warrior who gave him a tough fight quit inexplicably.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> He bloated damn near 70 pounds (He made the mistake of relaxing after reaching the "peak", the way Frazier did after he beat Ali.)
> 
> Don King being the shitlord that he is enticed him with millions (even though Arcel telling him he needed more than 5 months to prepare, knowing Duran's habit of overeating and blowing up in weight.)
> 
> ...


That is Duran's fault he had to drop weight fast, quite frankly when he got in the ring al the excuses were out the window. 
He quit period in a fight he chose to get into.
You seem a little salty imho, I understand where you are coming from but you need to throw most of that shade on Duran, not king or SRL


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> He bloated damn near 70 pounds (He made the mistake of relaxing after reaching the "peak", the way Frazier did after he beat Ali.)
> 
> Don King being the shitlord that he is enticed him with millions (even though Arcel telling him he needed more than 5 months to prepare, knowing Duran's habit of overeating and blowing up in weight.)
> 
> ...


:franklin

No Mas.

Duran knew immediately after the first fight that he was going to be facing Leonard again...and soon.






Duran barely beat Sugar the first fight and he got arrogant. Sugar Ray fought his fight the second time and whooped Duran.

No Mas means No Mas. Why you acting like it means other than No Mas? No Mas man...No Mas.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

browsing said:


> Leonards antics? You mean that ass whooping?
> 
> The difference between SRL from the first fight and the SRL from the second fight is very distinctive. Whats not to believe about using the wrong style the first time around?
> 
> ...


Leonard was clowning around, landing some jabs here and there, some right hands too. It wasn't like Duran was doing nothing in return either.

I didn't say he beat that ass, it was a rough and tumble kind of fight which Duran was winning.

Why I don't believe? It's the fact that he never had used that type of style before the fight and used it all of *once* more against Hagler years later.

Also the quality of Duran when compared to the first fight was worse. No doubt about that.

I wholeheartedly agree with your last sentence. A great, great WW.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That is Duran's fault he had to drop weight fast, quite frankly when he got in the ring al the excuses were out the window.
> He quit period in a fight he chose to get into.
> You seem a little salty imho, I understand where you are coming from but you need to throw most of that shade on Duran, not king or SRL


He could have declined the offer easily enough, but Duran's stubbornness and belief in himself after winning (which I don't think was wrong) made him accept. Also $$$.

SRL should definitely get credit for the win but lets not act that it was just a style change that caused the difference.

BTW, what'd you think of Bradleys performance? You think he can present a challenge to Floyd?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sugar Ray Leonard was a flat footed fighter who liked to overwhelm his opponents with superior hand speed and power. He was not in any way a slick boxer coming out of the ams


Duran beat Sugar Ray at his own game


HOWEVER Leonard changed the game and showed his versatility and made Duran fold.

Any excuse Duran has is whining. Leonard styled on him


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Leonard was clowning around, landing some jabs here and there, some right hands too. It wasn't like Duran was doing nothing in return either.
> 
> I didn't say he beat that ass, it was a rough and tumble kind of fight which Duran was winning.
> 
> ...


Alright fair enough. *In America we don't make excuse for quitters*.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> No Mas.
> 
> ...












It was the definition of "close but _*clear*_".

I gave Leonard maybe 5, 6 rounds. Haven't scored the fight in a while but I never felt he was ahead at any point.

No Mas means No Mas. I agree, but when both were at their best Duran _*won*_.

A 30 yr old LW beating a prime 24 yr old Top 5 ATG WW. :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> He could have declined the offer easily enough, but Duran's stubbornness and belief in himself after winning (which I don't think was wrong) made him accept. Also $$$.
> 
> SRL should definitely get credit for the win but lets not act that it was just a style change that caused the difference.
> 
> BTW, what'd you think of Bradleys performance? You think he can present a challenge to Floyd?


It was his change in style that caused the difference though.

I loved Bradley's performance, he did take his foot off the gas and play it safe which made Marquez look better than he really was, but it was a dominant performance IMHO.
I do think Bradley could present a stylistic problem for floyd


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

browsing said:


> Alright fair enough. *In America we don't make excuse for quitters*.


Duran still ranks ahead doe.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *Sugar Ray Leonard was a flat footed fighter who liked to overwhelm his opponents with superior hand speed and power. He was not in any way a slick boxer coming out of the ams
> 
> Duran beat Sugar Ray at his own game
> *
> ...


Hello MW. The truth showing out in your first part of your post may make some confused. :hey:deal

At the end of the day Leonard made him quit, that I will agree to. It wasn't as clear cut as many make out to be but I digress.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> *It was his change in style that caused the difference though.*
> 
> I loved Bradley's performance, he did take his foot off the gas and play it safe which made Marquez look better than he really was, but it was a dominant performance IMHO.
> I do think Bradley could present a stylistic problem for floyd


A big part of it but not the whole difference.

I really think Floyd toys with him. No challenge at all. I'd like to see it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Hello MW. The truth showing out in your first part of your post may make some confused. :hey:deal
> 
> At the end of the day Leonard made him quit, that I will agree to. It wasn't as clear cut as many make out to be but I digress.


I made a thread on it on ESB. Greatest boxinf myths

Sugar Ray was on ESPN talkig abou it with Atlas and Sugar of how his style was coming out of the ams and how he had to change it up vs Duran


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I made a thread on it on ESB. Greatest boxinf myths
> 
> Sugar Ray was on ESPN talkig abou it with Atlas and Sugar of how his style was coming out of the ams and how he had to change it up vs Duran


What do you think about Floyd vs Bradley? Should he just wait for Garcia to make a splash at WW and then fight him?

Or take on both?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> SRL should definitely get credit for the win but lets not act that it was just a style change that caused the difference.


But it was the style the difference that made the difference.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

browsing said:


> But it was the style the difference that made the difference.


Part of it, yes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard was a flat footed fighter who liked to overwhelm his opponents with superior hand speed and power. He was not in any way a slick boxer coming out of the ams
> 
> Duran beat Sugar Ray at his own game
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> What do you think about Floyd vs Bradley? Should he just wait for Garcia to make a splash at WW and then fight him?
> 
> Or take on both?


I think Bradley could get 7 - 8 rounds and win on Floyd.
I have no interest in seeing Floyd fight a blown up 140 fighter at 147


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> What do you think about Floyd vs Bradley? Should he just wait for Garcia to make a splash at WW and then fight him?
> 
> Or take on both?


Both cant see Mayweather, but Bradley would be the better fight because if his quickness and versatility

But itll never happen cuz if Arum

Floyd will most likely fight Danny and thats a mismatch. Dannys a decent all around fighter in a weak era.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

They will probably speak about this on ESPN's First Take tomorrow. Stephan a. Smith will make his case why Floyd would have picked Duran apart before making him say no mas. Skip Bayless will argue that Duran would have been shaking in his boots at the thought of facing Pacquiao. Pacquiao would then brutalize him with his mighty left hand until Duran screams NO MAS!!! They will then bring in a celebrity to pick which side to nuthug.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Bradley could get 7 - 8 rounds and win on Floyd.
> I have no interest in seeing Floyd fight a blown up 140 fighter at 147


But Floyd is a blown 140 fighter. He weighed the same as lightweights like Omar Figueroa. Danny Garcia was 150 the same as Floyd, and Matthysse was 151.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DaCrooked said:


> But Floyd is a blown 140 fighter. He weighed the same as lightweights like Omar Figueroa. Danny Garcia was 150 the same as Floyd, and Matthysse was 151.


Floyd is a solid 147 fighter comes to the ring at 148 most of the time and easily hits the 147 limit.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF have I just woke up to?
Five months later but all that matters is that Duran beat him when they were both at their best?
So in five months,Ray beat a shot Duran?
And the fact he changed his style and made Duran quit is only part of it?
I'd say that since the fight was agreed by both parties, that makes it about 99.999% of it.
This is like the old stuff you used to get from the SRL haters in the Classic.
It's the fact the he was ABLE to change his style so drastically that makes it a legit win,regardless of the quit job.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Legit yes, but I'm still annoyed the greater public only see's Leonard's side of the story.

The 30 for 30 segment seems to be going the same way.


BTW, Duran is still living in Panama? Is he well off? Financial wise?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Legit yes, but I'm still annoyed the greater public only see's Leonard's side of the story.
> 
> The 30 for 30 segment seems to be going the same way.
> 
> BTW, Duran is still living in Panama? Is he well off? Financial wise?


He's been in the UK a few times in the last couple years,so I suspect he needs to do appearances to keep afloat.
Looking trim though,which is good to see.

What is the side of the story that we aren't seeing?If the fight had taken place a year later Leonard would still have used the same tactics.Yes,there's the myth about the slickster style but anyone who watched Leonard's career knows he mostly fought on the front foot.
He was prone to showboating and doing the Ali shuffle in several early fights though,and those were on national free to air TV,but even Leonard and Dundee have more or less admitted it was a scam.
And that loss added a great deal of positive credibility to Leonard's reputation.It's one of those rare occasions where a defeat boosted a fighter.Which only confirms that there was this notion that Ray was all flash and no substance.
But the bottom line is he had the versatility to do what was needed second time around.
And Montreal was supposed to have the significance of the Olympics,but Duran was the one who charmed the locals and got their support.
I just don't get what it is that Leonard is supposed to have done wrong and what the injustice Duran suffered is.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> They will probably speak about this on ESPN's First Take tomorrow. Stephan a. Smith will make his case why Floyd would have picked Duran apart before making him say no mas. Skip Bayless will argue that Duran would have been shaking in his boots at the thought of facing Pacquiao. Pacquiao would then brutalize him with his mighty left hand until Duran screams NO MAS!!! They will then bring in a celebrity to pick which side to nuthug.


ESPN's front desk has ZIP ALL to do with 30 30.

ESPN has great writing usually. Very balanced.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Legit yes, but I'm still annoyed the greater public only see's Leonard's side of the story.
> 
> The 30 for 30 segment seems to be going the same way.
> 
> BTW, Duran is still living in Panama? Is he well off? Financial wise?


ESPN's 30 30 films tend to always contain a level of duality. Most boxing writers/journalist LOVE DURAN anyway. So I wouldn't be worried about them making him look bad for the sake of making him look bad (they wont go out of there way to do it - even though Duran did a lot of shit to make himself look like a villain without any outside help :yep) so dont worry.

I expect it to be a great show.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

The 30 for 30 has both of them telling their side of the story, it's not just "experts" and "analysts" talking about what they saw.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So 5 months after his win Duran wasn't at his best?
> Leonard didn't fight the first fight like the 2nd, he fought Duran the wrong way.
> 2nd fight he fought in a way that made Duran quit the fight.
> Why the animosity?


This is just it with Duran fans. They always praise his wins but downplay and have an excuse for his losses. An immediate rematch and yet there's an excuse for SRL win and Duran quitting. Duran fans can't be taken seriously when discussing him.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> ESPN's front desk has ZIP ALL to do with 30 30.
> 
> ESPN has great writing usually. Very balanced.


OK. It was the other way around, they discussed how Floyd would dominate SRL. They are the biggest trolls ever


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> This is just it with Duran fans. They always praise his wins but downplay and have an excuse for his losses. An immediate rematch and yet there's an excuse for SRL win and Duran quitting. Duran fans can't be taken seriously when discussing him.


Only loss of his in which I think things were done unfairly, every other he just lost to the better man (that night.)

Him being the only guy to go 15 in Hagler's championship reign is a pretty good achievement (no other natural LW can do that imo.)


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

20 mins to go.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> This is just it with Duran fans. They always praise his wins but downplay and have an excuse for his losses. An immediate rematch and yet there's an excuse for SRL win and Duran quitting. Duran fans can't be taken seriously when discussing him.


I'm not even much of a Duran fan but downplaying his losses seems kinda justified. Guy didn't start losing until after 11-12 years in the business and 70+ fights, in higher weight classes. and he still gave Hagler a good fight, still picked up another championship. That's pretty badass


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

MGS said:


> I'm not even much of a Duran fan but downplaying his losses seems kinda justified. Guy didn't start losing until after 11-12 years in the business and 70+ fights, in higher weight classes. and he still gave Hagler a good fight, still picked up another championship. That's pretty badass


:deal


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

browsing said:


> No Mas means No Mas. Why you acting like it means other than No Mas? No Mas man...No Mas.


No mas.

- Howard Cosell

Not Roberto Duran. Just so you know :smile


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

MGS said:


> No mas.
> 
> - Howard Cosell
> 
> Not Roberto Duran. Just so you know :smile


"*No quiero pelear con el payaso*."

"_*I do not want to fight with this clown*_."


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Never seen that press conference. HD makes everything better.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Fucking hell, still the notion that he fought differently/wrong.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Duran was an asshole. Did people back then dislike him because of his attitude?


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> Duran was an asshole. Did people back then dislike him because of his attitude?


They loved it about him.

He was a *man*.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> "*No quiero pelear con el payaso*."
> 
> "_*I do not want to fight with this clown*_."


pretty crazy to think Leonard (who's one of my favorites) had to fight off the backfoot against a career LW.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Duran was an asshole. Did people back then dislike him because of his attitude?


kind of. while a lot of people appreciated that he was just out with whatever he said.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Musta felt like god for those 5 months.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dang, that blonde photographer has retained her beauty very well


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I wonder if they're gonna talk about the third fight which broke a bunch of money records but ended up looking like a Wlad affair.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Duran seemed to have no fucks to give for the rematch.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Ugh.

You take the Duran from the 1st fight and Leonard from the 2nd, Duran still wins.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Too Slick, Too Black


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Duran was shamed that night, no doubt about it.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

The cramps will be here in a sec.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

He should've never quit and fought on like a champ. This is a huge mark on his legacy no mas.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

He made for it with the rest of his career.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> dang, that blonde photographer has retained her beauty very well


You don't know who Christy Brinkley is man? She was on a ton of SI swimsuit issue covers and shit. She was always the hot chick that Clark Griswald would see in the Vacation movies too. And yeah she's still hot.

Man, that was great. I really enjoyed this 30 for 30.

Watching this makes me wish Pac and Floyd would have happend when it should have.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow Ray Arcel's wife is still alive


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Wasn't injured wasn't taking a brutal beating just frustrated and clowned.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> You don't know who Christy Brinkley is man? She was on a ton of SI swimsuit issue covers and shit. She was always the hot chick that Clark Griswald would see in the Vacation movies too. And yeah she's still hot.
> 
> Man, that was great. I really enjoyed this 30 for 30.
> 
> Watching this makes me wish Pac and Floyd would have happend when it should have.


she's before my time, but when I said her name out loud, it sparked something in my head

and I was thinking the same about Pac/Money


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Wasn't injured wasn't taking a brutal beating just frustrated and clowned.


I don't what you saw but there was no brutality in the fight. Frustration and clowning yes.

Duran quit because he was shamed. He gritted his teeth for the rest of his career, fighting into the 00's. Amazing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Wasn't injured wasn't taking a brutal beating just frustrated and clowned.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Reinforces my point, thanks.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

C'mon, Tyson more than anyone should know it was cause of frustration.

Bullshit cramps excuse.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> she's before my time, but when I said her name out loud, it sparked something in my head
> 
> and I was thinking the same about Pac/Money


mine too, by a little bit. But the old issues where still laying around the house:lol:

We've had some great fights, some fights that make headlines, fights that don't get in the mainstream that we know will be great. But nothing like this, probably not since Evander Holyfield did a fighter and a fight capture the public like they used to.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

its on espn right now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> mine too, by a little bit. But the old issues where still laying around the house:lol:
> 
> We've had some great fights, some fights that make headlines, fights that don't get in the mainstream that we know will be great. But nothing like this, probably not since Evander Holyfield did a fighter and a fight capture the public like they used to.


:lol: I feel ya. I may have to do some more research on here later :hey










Mayweather/Canelo was nice I'd say, but obviously not on that magnitude


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I forgot Roberto Duran is half-yank


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Kinda epic seeing them in the ring together again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I like SRL's shirt


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Both gonna stick to their lies for their losses.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

I liked this documentary. Good to see Duran living his life. Pretty shit that people still yell "No Mas" to him on the street though.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> I liked this documentary. Good to see Duran living his life. Pretty shit that people still yell "No Mas" to him on the street though.


hasn't come on where i'm at. do they at least explain that Duran himself never said no mas?


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

He's sticking with the weight excuse, that his doctor injected him with some shit and it fucked him up.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I like SRL's shirt


Closest thing I could find to his SRR shirt:

http://www.drjays.com/shop/P1567427...&catargetid=1923744737&cadevice=c&cagpspn=pla

Also got some shirts with Marciano, Louis, and Leonard himself. I'll be ordering them. I try to represent boxing a couple days a week when I'm in class or out and about.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

JMP said:


> Closest thing I could find to his SRR shirt:
> 
> http://www.drjays.com/shop/P1567427...&catargetid=1923744737&cadevice=c&cagpspn=pla
> 
> Also got some shirts with Marciano, Louis, and Leonard himself. I'll be ordering them. I try to represent boxing a couple days a week when I'm in class or out and about.


damn, 14 bucks aint bad.....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> Closest thing I could find to his SRR shirt:
> 
> http://www.drjays.com/shop/P1567427...&catargetid=1923744737&cadevice=c&cagpspn=pla
> 
> Also got some shirts with Marciano, Louis, and Leonard himself. I'll be ordering them. I try to represent boxing a couple days a week when I'm in class or out and about.


that's nice, I may get one. The only shirt I got is an Ali one


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that's nice, I may get one. The only shirt I got is an Ali one


Damn, that's a sick shirt. Looks like quality material, too.

I have a TMT shirt, some Pacquiao Nike ones, a Kronk Gym one, and an Afflication B-Hop one circa around the time of the Calzaghe fight. You'll never see me putting on anything Afflication again though. Fuck that...I refused to wear it to the Hopkins-Cloud fight even :lol:

There are some nice designs and boxing artwork on feintboxing.com. They come out with limited print shirts a lot that go pretty fast.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> Damn, that's a sick shirt. Looks like quality material, too.
> 
> I have a TMT shirt, some Pacquiao Nike ones, a Kronk Gym one, and an Afflication B-Hop one circa around the time of the Calzaghe fight. You'll never see me putting on anything Afflication again though. Fuck that...I refused to wear it to the Hopkins-Cloud fight even :lol:
> 
> There are some nice designs and boxing artwork on feintboxing.com. They come out with limited print shirts a lot that go pretty fast.


Thanks, I got it at OldNavy :yep

and I said I'd buy a TMT shirt if Floyd signed to fight Canelo and well I'm stalling ops


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> No Mas.
> 
> ...


Man...

It'd be awesome to have a show/format/straight forward interviewer like that these days...Set down some of these judges and ask them to explain themselves etc..

And NO, Jim Lampley's fight game isn't exactly it :lol:


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks, I got it at OldNavy :yep
> 
> and I said I'd buy a TMT shirt if Floyd signed to fight Canelo and well I'm stalling ops


TMT comes out with great designs every few weeks. I have to fight the urge to pull out my credit card every now and then.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> TMT comes out with great designs every few weeks. I have to fight the urge to pull out my credit card every now and then.


yeah man I want to buy some stuff, but I'm just so damn cheap :lol:


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

http://store.sho.com/boxing/index.php?g=1&v=showtime_showtime-boxing


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

45 dollars for this shirt










maaaan :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't seen it yet but I'm definitely looking forward to it.



The Comedian said:


> They loved it about him.
> 
> He was a *man*.


Nah, he was just an asshole.



MGS said:


> pretty crazy to think Leonard (who's one of my favorites) had to fight off the backfoot against a career LW.


A Kung Fu master would have been proud of him.



The Comedian said:


> Ugh.
> 
> You take the Duran from the 1st fight and Leonard from the 2nd, Duran still wins.


No he wouldn't have.

Ill add this..though..
Fighting Duran though did make Leonard a better fighter. Leonard showed he understood not just boxing, but combat in general when he realized that he was fighting the fight improperly. He was able to analyze himself and process what he had done wrong and kinetically adjust himself to the winning strategy very quickly.

I feel if Leonard never fought Duran he would have never beat Hearns in their first fight because twenty two year old Hearns was a nightmare for most any welterweight and he had the perfect everything to whoop Leonard the first time around but Leonard had learned how to adjust to greater lengths and elevated his IQ all around.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

browsing said:


> A Kung Fu master would have been proud of him.


huh


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks, I got it at OldNavy :yep
> 
> and I said I'd buy a TMT shirt if Floyd signed to fight Canelo and well I'm stalling ops


Old Navy has some sick boxing T's. They had a Rumble in The Jungle Ali/Foreman one as well last I saw.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Musta felt like god for those 5 months.


And shit for the next 30 years.

Can anyone give me a link that doesn't infringe forum rules to watch this please?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man I want to buy some stuff, but I'm just so damn cheap :lol:


bball,do you know when this gets repeated buddy? So I can catch a live stream.

And I wanted to buy TMT gear,but the postage is more than the actual items.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Old Navy has some sick boxing T's. They had a Rumble in The Jungle Ali/Foreman one as well last I saw.


I'm gonna have to keep checking their site


PityTheFool said:


> bball,do you know when this gets repeated buddy? So I can catch a live stream.
> 
> And I wanted to buy TMT gear,but the postage is more than the actual items.


damn see, that's not helping me buy one :yep

and I'm not sure. They may put it online


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm gonna have to keep checking their site
> 
> damn see, that's not helping me buy one :yep
> 
> and I'm not sure. They may put it online


They have thrilla in manilla up on ebay for like 8 bucks, its a nice one as well.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@PityTheFool Yeah Pity just keep checking dailymotion or metacafe to see if it gets posted.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> *And shit for the next 30 years.*
> 
> Can anyone give me a link that doesn't infringe forum rules to watch this please?


Of course. :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> I haven't seen it yet but I'm definitely looking forward to it.
> 
> Nah, he was just an asshole.
> 
> ...


Spot on mate.That loss actually enhanced Leonard's reputation in the long run because the myth about him being a flashy slick showboater were blown out the water(although if people actually watched him from the start, they'd know that anyway) and for some reason,people believed he had heart that wasn't on show before.The claims that he had two of his best wins on the back foot don't harm his legacy,the _enhance_ it.
He is still the most versatile fighter of the modern era.Bar none.
But from my own viewpoint,the loss gave him a reality check that he probably needed,and this "five month" thing suggests Duran was forced to sign the contract at gunpoint.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Of course. :lol:


How did you rate the programme overall mate?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @PityTheFool Yeah Pity just keep checking dailymotion or metacafe to see if it gets posted.


It's saying on their guide that it's on ESPN 2 at 8pm eastern time.
I'll probably try to stay up and find a stream,but I have a meeting with my Dad's nursing team first thing,so don't know.

Ray or my dad.Damn choices!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's saying on their guide that it's on ESPN 2 at 8pm eastern time.
> I'll probably try to stay up and find a stream,but I have a meeting with my Dad's nursing team first thing,so don't know.
> 
> *Ray or my dad.Damn choices!*


:lol: Tell Dad you're not feeling well. Try VIPBox.tv and click on the "US/American channels" box and find the ESPN slot :deal


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> How did you rate the programme overall mate?


Leonard dominating the show was pretty shit, I'm kinda tired of him cause he says the same things in every interview.

For it to about the No Mas fight they certainly talked about Duran but he was hardly included!

It was cool cause seeing alotta footage in HD was nice.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Duran - Leonard I:

Duran was the best fighter of the 70's, but didn't get the respect and attention that Leonard did, although he hadn't earned it like Duran did. So, Roberto was pissed and Leonard represented what he felt he deserved above all others. He went into that fight wanting to own the world and knew beating Leonard would get that for him, parenthetically. Leonard, on the other hand, wasn't prepared mentally for what Duran was going to bring to the ring. 

Duran - Leonard II:

Leonard had the point to prove now. To prove that the first fight was an aberration. He knew what he was going to be in for and prepared himself. Duran got fat and happy and rushed into a fight he wasn't ready for, because the same ego that made him a monster in the first fight, made him take the fight before he was ever close to ready for it. I believe he convinced himself that whatever happened in the second fight was in essence irrelevant, because only the first fight mattered. It made it easy for him to quit when he realized he couldn't win the second go round.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Leonard dominating the show was pretty shit, I'm kinda tired of him cause he says the same things in every interview.
> 
> For it to about the No Mas fight they certainly talked about Duran but he was hardly included!
> 
> It was cool cause seeing alotta footage in HD was nice.


I'm reading the Marvin Hagler story and he's bitter as fuck and hasn't even fought Antuofermo yet!
There's nearly a decade of bitterness towards Ray to come.On the night Ray got a million bucks for Benitez,Marvin got 40k for fighting Vito!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Got it downloading right now!:happy

Some serious glaoting/nuthugging in the post methinks.:yep


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn! That was a sweet ass show!

Good to see Duran looking good again but he needs to 'fess up.

Ray done whupped that boy into quitting.And he fucking well did say *"NO MAS"*


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MGS said:


>


Ray went what? 13 rounds after getting hurt.

Hands of mush went about another minute.

(And that's a joke about mush.Duran will always be in my top 10....behind Ray)


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ray went what? 13 rounds after getting hurt.
> 
> Hands of mush went about another minute.
> 
> (And that's a joke about mush.Duran will always be in my top 10....behind Ray)


I like Leonard's style more than Duran's. He's in my top 5 personal favorites (even though some of his decisions make me cringe). But you can't rank Leonard over Duran. When Leonard reached the point in his career that Duran was in the 2nd fight...He lost to Norris and Camacho.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Leonard on why he waited 10 years for Duran 3

"it was psychological warfare and because I could"


atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MGS said:


> I like Leonard's style more than Duran's. He's in my top 5 personal favorites (even though some of his decisions make me cringe). But you can't rank Leonard over Duran. When Leonard reached the point in his career that Duran was in the 2nd fight...He lost to Norris and Camacho.


Boxing News had Ray one place ahead in their "100 Greatest Fighters" mate.
If they can,I can.

But on a more serious note,Ray is my all time favourite fighter.That's why I'll always rank him above Cholo.
It's nothing more than personal preference.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Duran made $10m for the first fight. In 2013, that figure would be crazzzyyy.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Watched it last night. You can just tell by the look in Duran's eyes that he's still saddened by what he did. That he's lived with so much pain because of it. 

Also, I'm glad it gave plenty of time to the first bout. That was a great fight and is historically overlooked.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Watched it last night. You can just tell by the look in Duran's eyes that he's still saddened by what he did. That he's lived with so much pain because of it.
> 
> Also, I'm glad it gave plenty of time to the first bout. That was a great fight and is historically overlooked.


It's taking a lot of flak in some quarters here Jeff and I don't get it.I thought it was brilliant and very fair to both fighters.My loyalty to Ray is no secret but unlike many Duran fans who hate Ray,I have crazy respect for Cholo,and even though I think he should admit it,there was still some of that real intimidating presence when they stood in the ring and it's great to see him looking trim again.
Why is he driving a Merc without alloys though?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I didn't think much of it. 

The only new thing I learnt from it was about Leonard and Dundee with the fake beards.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's taking a lot of flak in some quarters here Jeff and I don't get it.I thought it was brilliant and very fair to both fighters.My loyalty to Ray is no secret but unlike many Duran fans who hate Ray,I have crazy respect for Cholo,and even though I think he should admit it,there was still some of that real intimidating presence when they stood in the ring and it's great to see him looking trim again.
> Why is he driving a Merc without alloys though?


It was rather inconclusive. We spent an hour and a half to hear the same crap Duran has said for years. What was supposed to be a great climax, turned out very flat.

The one insight, IMO, was the look in his eyes when he remembered quitting in the ring. That look said more than all of the words Duran has spun over the years.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It's taking a lot of flak in some quarters here Jeff and I don't get it.I thought it was brilliant and very fair to both fighters.My loyalty to Ray is no secret but unlike many Duran fans who hate Ray,I have crazy respect for Cholo,and even though I think he should admit it,there was still some of that real intimidating presence when they stood in the ring and it's great to see him looking trim again.
> Why is he driving a Merc without alloys though?


Leonard a G. When I first saw Hearns-Leonard 1 I was pissed at him though. :lol:

Just at how close the fight was to finishing. He'd have got the decision.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Leonard a G. When I first saw Hearns-Leoanrd I was pissed at him though. :lol:
> 
> Just at how close the fight was to finishing. He'd have got the decision.


Thus the genius of Leonard is high-lighted. He knew he had to save and unload at the very end to beat Hearns and his execution was nail biting. I watched that fight last night and I still marvel at how it played out.

"You're blowing it kid! You're blowing it!" Lenard was probably thinking 'I got him right where I want him..' :lol:


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

How he took all those right hands so well, I'll never know.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, that was really good, but the ending was still unsatisfying. Duran gave Ray Leonard the same excuses lol.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Leonard a G. When I first saw Hearns-Leonard 1 I was pissed at him though. :lol:
> 
> Just at how close the fight was to finishing. He'd have got the decision.


That's where I see it differently mate.Tommy boxed his ears off in spells that night and had he survived the onslaught,Tommy would have given one of the best boxing performances from a renowned puncher given Ray's reputation at the time.
But that's the thing about Ray.He always found a way,even if he needed another go with Cholo.
If I'm asked for my all time most iconic two seconds in boxing,it's when that right hand lands, Tommy buckles and Ray raises his hands.
It don't get more G than that.

And there has to be a 30 for 30 about the most perfect performance in a boxing ring IMO;Buster "G For a Night" Douglas.
Take away the KD and you have perhaps the most perfectly executed gameplan of the modern era.
Man,that shit even beats Ray's 116-112 clear victory over Marvelous.

It's only my opinion,and @JeffJoiner knows that Winky pulled off a tactical magnum opus that we both appreciate,but Buster beats it for me.

And going back to my original point.Tommy boxed fuck out of a prime Ray Leonard way way more than Cholo did.
That's why it's Ray's greatest victory for me.I think that Ray would have got a draw at best because Tommy's style was adored back then.
But you can always tell the people who haven't watched that fight.Ray did a lot better in spells than many think,but Tommy befuddled his ass at times.

Fuck it! I'm watching Scandal and was about to go to bed but I'm gonna watch that fight.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> That's where I see it differently mate.Tommy boxed his ears off in spells that night and had he survived the onslaught,Tommy would have given one of the best boxing performances from a renowned puncher given Ray's reputation at the time.
> But that's the thing about Ray.He always found a way,even if he needed another go with Cholo.
> If I'm asked for my all time most iconic two seconds in boxing,it's when that right hand lands, Tommy buckles and Ray raises his hands.
> It don't get more G than that.
> ...


Better than Kalambay-McCallum? I dunno about that one.

Yeah, Tommy was dominating the first couple of rounds, got hurt and sweeped the mid-late ones.

After the 12th he was done though.

I'd say Duran put on the better show, slipping many of those blistering shots he cracked on Hearns with, and even hurt him!

All the other stuff (being a career LW, already 30, etc) is like the icing on the cake.

Seeing as that he beat Ray while he was using the style that made him fell Hearns (stalking him his head cocked to the side, with that murderous intent was the real SRL), it's just seems that much more impressive. All the physical advantages he (Tommy) had over Ray helped him too. Sadly, I don't think he ever beats a prime SRL (I always put my fantasy fights to the full 15) and it ruins any lead that Tommy has over him. He's always going to get cold cocked and KTFO.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That's where I see it differently mate.Tommy boxed his ears off in spells that night and had he survived the onslaught,Tommy would have given one of the best boxing performances from a renowned puncher given Ray's reputation at the time.
> But that's the thing about Ray.He always found a way,even if he needed another go with Cholo.
> If I'm asked for my all time most iconic two seconds in boxing,it's when that right hand lands, Tommy buckles and Ray raises his hands.
> It don't get more G than that.
> ...


:huh


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I feel bad for how they portrayed Duran as just a brawler. The guy was an elite counterpuncher with some very slick head movement.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Better than Kalambay-McCallum? I dunno about that one.
> 
> Yeah, Tommy was dominating the first couple of rounds, got hurt and sweeped the mid-late ones.
> 
> ...


I took a long long time to appreciate Kalambay's brilliance because McCallum has always been a particular favourite of mine.It was many years before I watched that fight and really saw it for what it was.

The way Tommy kept Ray off for those first five rounds really is something and I think that's where people get the thing about Tommy being a nightmare for Floyd.Ray just couldn't get where he needed to be and Tommy showed how effective an orthodox stance with no flash could be.
Big mistake laughing at Ray in the third though.
Duran put on a better show overall,but I don't watch that fight and see the same gulf I see in those first five rounds.
@Theron;.I was joking putting it up as a perfect performance mate.Subtle trolling.
Even I used to think it was close but it's not at all though.
@SouthPaw;Spot on.It made out Duran was just fearsome and a brawler at times but that's why I think the inclusion of Tyson was a masterstroke.Another guy whose fearsome reputation often overshadowed his skill and Tyson hinted at Duran's brilliance overall.
But I agree overall.Duran is the best exponent of all time at certain aspects of the game IMO.You'd need to get away from that fight and make it all about Duran to get the true picture of just how good he was.


----------

